# Count Down Begins-9-23-06



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Who is all pumped up to make it out duck hunting this weekend. I will be out regaurdless of the weather. I for one can't wait to hit the ducks up this weekend. Hen Mallards will cost $5 bucks a peice going to either ducks unlimited or Delta. Anyone else make little wages like this to help from shooting the Hens? Who's all pumped up? lol. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Should be $10.00 HE!!!! :lol: 
Looking forward to the weekend!!


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

This weather has be really pumped up for this weekend. Just giddy like a little kid. I know my dog is getting the fever too.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

We have though about going up to 10/hen, but we normally don't shoot to many mistakes. So who knows maybe half way through the year we will raise it up. lol. Got two super fields picked out already holding tons and tons of ducks, not much for honkers around, but alot of ducks, going to be awesome, lol.


----------



## liv2hunt (Aug 30, 2006)

Man i am so pumped to pound the ducks, me and a buddy went out scouting for 6 hours this past weekend checkin the water levels out and seeing about duck population


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Sat and watched birds pour to a transition slough off the big lake for 2 hours on saturday nite. They all came right over my vehicle and I had the binocs out looking for drakes and its going to be tough. Hardly seen any birds that actually stuck out real well. Will be waiting until the sun really peaks before we shoot I have a feeling.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Drakes are hard to detect, need to focus on the breast transition area as their heads are just starting to turn.

Now some of you guys are reporting good duck numbers, hum?

Find the right spot and it will be awesome. I know of a couple of great spots!!!!!!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Bill color, if you let'em in close enough.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Regardless of the wind, shift your blinds so the sun is at your back. Otherwise you're spraying and praying IMO.

This is a tough week to get stuff done, all I want to do is scout.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

sounds like you guys are all set, unfortunately our MN season doesn't start til' the 30th but heck I love the suspense of waiting which i will pass in a treestand! The weather puts me in the mood and the flockss of ducks comin' over the yard every evening only makes things better! the duck population survey looks like lower numbers this year, but the broods looked good this summer. all you ND guys have a great hunt!! hope your low water levels improve with this rain trend, ours is quite a bit better.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Regardless of the wind, shift your blinds so the sun is at your back. Otherwise you're spraying and praying IMO.


Good tip Chris. Plus it can make the hunt unique and fun.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Good luck to all the residents, I would rate the opener prospects in the state as a B+.

Since I am no longer a resident of ND I do not venture out to ND for ducks any longer (other than youth hunt, still hunt pheasants and cranes) and am very jealous. I recall hunting in the 80,s and early 90's, there were fewer ducks but very little hunter competition and posted land.

Then I became a NR in the late 90's during the duck peak years. :eyeroll: This was fine until about 2000 when the resident number of duck hunters increased, NR numbers skyrocketed and NR license changes - prior to this the NR issue as well as GO's had minimal effect. NR could hunt the same opening weekend and there was little competition it was the best of both worlds. Now non-residents get sloppy seconds and there are two many NR in the state on the opening weekend.

Anyway good luck to all the residents you have a great resource and I encourage you to continue to protect it! May your skies be full of ducks.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I am starting to twitch like Ray Charles in his 30's! Litterally counting down the minutes!!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

hopefully the rain stays away...makes for a tough day with a six year old.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I will be hitting the dusty trails tomorrow morning doing some final check ups on the fields we got lined up. I can't wait. Its almost like being a kid again. I hope everything goes wel for everyone in the fields this weekend. Hit em Hard and good luck boys.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

How can you ND guys work or sleep knowing it is less than 48 hours? :beer:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

"How can you ND guys work or sleep knowing it is less than 48 hours? "

My six year old is bouncing off the walls he's so excited..kinda like dad I guess.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

With all the rain coming I'm not even going to load the trailer. uke: I guess this will be the 1st opener I have missede since I was 9 years old.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Let it rain, let it rain, let it rain....


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Good luck to ND boys who will going out this weekend. I'll try and scare a few down your way. :beer:


----------

